# festival montreux



## Anonyme (8 Juillet 2005)

ce w.e. ou le w.e. prochain bioman et moi on a envie d'aller voir
Peterson ou autre au festival de montreux

est que il y a quelq'un qui y vas?


----------



## lumai (8 Juillet 2005)

Hegemonikon a semble-t-il été voir Oscar Peterson à Vienne...


----------



## molgow (8 Juillet 2005)

J'ai pas trop compris qui était Peterson, mais ce samedi c'est Gilles Peterson, et samedi prochain c'est Oscar Peterson. Voir programme.


----------



## Anonyme (8 Juillet 2005)

merci  :love: 

on ne veux pas aller voir absolument peterson (oscar  )
mais plutot faire une ballade dans un endroit où moi je suis jamais allée
et passer une belle journée dont bioman profitera du festival  :love:


----------



## molgow (8 Juillet 2005)

Dans ce cas, ce week-end ils annoncent toujours assez froid (environ 20 degrés), le week-end prochain ça sera sûrement mieux 

Sinon, tu penses vouloir faire tous le week-end ? Si oui, ça risque de pas être facile de trouver un hébergement à Montreux même (de toute manière y a que des 4 ou 5 étoiles à Montreux ), il faut essayer un peu à l'extérieur. Sinon, ben tu verras c'est très bien organisé à Montreux, tu arrives avec ta voiture, tu la parques à l'extérieur de la ville (si t'as de la chance, c'est même moi qui te dirait où tu dois parquer ) et après tu prends les bus gratuits jusqu'au festival. Après musique gratuite (programme), bouffe, boissons, y a tout, et juste à côté du lac avec une vue superbe !


----------



## Anonyme (8 Juillet 2005)

on hebergera pas sur place, juste passer la journée.....

vu que je suis frileuse donc on verra donc pour samedi ou dimanche prochain   

merci  :love:


----------



## WebOliver (8 Juillet 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> on hebergera pas sur place, juste passer la journée.....
> 
> vu que je suis frileuse donc on verra donc pour samedi ou dimanche prochain
> 
> merci  :love:



C'est noté...


----------



## Grug (8 Juillet 2005)

molgow a dit:
			
		

> J'ai pas trop compris qui était Peterson, mais ce samedi c'est Gilles Peterson, et samedi prochain c'est Oscar Peterson. Voir programme.


 


un jour, j'irais...
malheureusement pas cette année


----------



## dool (8 Juillet 2005)

Rha ouais on avais dis qu'on y allais nous aussi !!!  Faut qu'on en recause a la moto !   ... Allez c'est okay pour le Week-end prochain !! :love: :rose:


----------



## geoff rowley (9 Juillet 2005)

moi j'ai été voir kasabian mercredi et autrement je vais ce soir zoner et me promener...lol
bon faut dire que j'habite à 5minutes aussi...


----------



## molgow (9 Juillet 2005)

Hier soir j'ai été voir un moment Laurent Garnier 
Ce soir je vais encore y zoner un moment, boire et peut-être finir la soirée au Jazz Café si je tiens toujours debout


----------



## geoff rowley (9 Juillet 2005)

ouè mais faut avoir 18ans pour aller au jazz café, et en plus c'est pas l'endroit le plus sympa du jazz... 
je te montrerai où aller une fois !!


----------



## House M.D. (10 Juillet 2005)

Ouuuuuuuuuinnnnnnnnnnnn................... Moi c'est Kraftwerk le 4 juillet que j'aurais voulu aller voir


----------



## molgow (10 Juillet 2005)

Bon c'était assez nul le Jazz Café cette nuit. Me suis cassé à 3h30 
D'un côté c'est bien fait pour le Jazz, à vouloir faire payer pour tout, même l'entrée du Jazz Café à 25.-, ben forcément y a pas trop de monde qui vient si tu mets une musique pas géniale non plus. Cette nuit y avait autant de monde qu'un petit jour de semaine normal où c'est gratuit, et même moins de monde que jeudi passé.

J'espère qu'il y aura un peu plus de monde, d'ambiance et de bonne musique toute la semaine prochaine !


----------



## supermoquette (10 Juillet 2005)

ben y aura moi le mercredi pour Cristian Vogel :love: quand à Jamie Lidell mardi à 60.- oublie surtout s'il faut se taper cette bouse immonde d'Underworld


----------



## Nobody (10 Juillet 2005)

Au Spirit of 66 à Verviers, Tony Joe White est passé vendredi dernier (pas de chance: sold out... qui l'eut cru!) et samedi, c'était le fils de John Lee Hooker. Pas pu y aller because mariage de mon neveu...  


Demain, spécialement pour Iceandfire, il y a le Slim Jim Phantom Band (le batteur des Stray Cats).

Que du beau linge. Décidément, le Spirit devient incontournable! 


Edit: mince, me suis gourré de fil!!!

Pfff... L'âge, voyez-vous!


----------



## Anonyme (11 Juillet 2005)

le festival de montreux sera pour l'année prochaine  :mouais:  :mouais: 

on a sollecité bioman pour un demenagement ce w.e.    





je suis vraiment decue


----------



## WebOliver (12 Juillet 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> le festival de montreux sera pour l'année prochaine  :mouais:  :mouais:
> 
> on a sollecité bioman pour un demenagement ce w.e.
> 
> ...



Dommage.  N'hésite pas à faire un saut... et à nous faire signe lorsque tu «descends».


----------



## dool (12 Juillet 2005)

C'est qui "nous" ????


----------



## supermoquette (12 Juillet 2005)

dool a dit:
			
		

> C'est qui "nous" ????


Et toi tu le traverse ce lac nom de Zeus ?!?


----------



## madlen (12 Juillet 2005)

Bien moi j'ai rater lauryn Hill... snif snif


----------



## dool (12 Juillet 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Et toi tu le traverse ce lac nom de Zeus ?!?



Rha j'essaie déjà de le contourner un peu pour aller à Montreux ce Week-End et c'est pas facile à négocier alors le traverser..... ! 
Mais j'attend qu'un beau prince vienne me délivrer avec son yacht et ses chevaux blancs !


----------



## supermoquette (12 Juillet 2005)

Merde j'ai pas les chevaux


----------



## Anonyme (12 Juillet 2005)

dool a dit:
			
		

> Rha j'essaie déjà de le contourner un peu pour aller à Montreux ce Week-End et c'est pas facile à négocier alors le traverser..... !
> Mais j'attend qu'un beau prince vienne me délivrer avec son yacht et ses chevaux blancs !




je savais pas que mon beau prince Emanuele Filiberto di Savoia avait demenagé de lugano   


profitez bien de cette semaine en musique  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## dool (12 Juillet 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> je savais pas que mon beau prince Emanuele Filiberto di Savoia avait demenagé de lugano
> 
> 
> profitez bien de cette semaine en musique  :love:  :love:  :love:



Ah nan j'pique pas les mecs des autres moi (et surtout les papas ) ! Même s'il sera fou de moi dès qu'il me verra je résisterai   :love:
Nan y'en a d'autres principessa t'inquiète  J'attend quoi !

SuperMec, si t'as deux trois cheveux blanc à la rigueur......   ???


----------



## supermoquette (12 Juillet 2005)

J'te les montres demain soir au Jazz Café à la soirée No Future ?


----------



## dool (12 Juillet 2005)

Arf demain c'est dans mon nouveau chez-moi que ça se passe !! :rose:

Mais ce sont vraiment des cheveux ou des poils ??  

PS : après j'arrête de détourner le sujet promis !  :love:


----------



## WebOliver (12 Juillet 2005)

dool a dit:
			
		

> C'est qui "nous" ????



_Nous _les Suisses, on se connaît tous, c'est bien connu.


----------



## molgow (12 Juillet 2005)

Comme promis dans l'autre sujet sur Montreux (Wifi Montreux), voici une photo de la pub iPod vers la place du marché :





J'ai pas mieux pour l'instant. Il soufflait beaucoup donc le rideau d'eau n'était pas très plan. J'en posterais une mieux si j'arrive.


----------



## supermoquette (12 Juillet 2005)

super pink floyd


----------



## sylko (12 Juillet 2005)

Trois fois que je passe devant et pas de projection. 

C'est à quelle heure?


----------



## molgow (12 Juillet 2005)

La photo date de 22h15. D'après mes passages à l'endroit, j'en ai déduis que ça commence pas avant la nuit. Ensuite, je suis juste allé un petit moment au casino et en revenant, il n'y avait déjà plus rien. Je sais pas pourquoi c'était déjà arrêté, peut-être à cause du vent ? Je sais pas.


----------



## sylko (12 Juillet 2005)

Selon une collègue, le concert de Laura Pausini, hier soir, était très sympa.

Je suis allé au concert des princesses de Bahia, samedi dernier.

Margareth Menezes >> son site
Daniela Mercury >> son site
Ivete Sangalo >> son site >> son blog

Ivete avait un plâtre au pied, mais quelle pêche.


----------



## geoff rowley (13 Juillet 2005)

molgow a dit:
			
		

> Comme promis dans l'autre sujet sur Montreux (Wifi Montreux), voici une photo de la pub iPod vers la place du marché :
> [...]
> J'ai pas mieux pour l'instant. Il soufflait beaucoup donc le rideau d'eau n'était pas très plan. J'en posterais une mieux si j'arrive.



ah ben merde...je passe casi chaque soir et j'ai jamais rien vu   :mouais: 
t'arriverais à avoir les heures s'il te plaît...?
pis c'est cool dans l'auditorium "stravinski", y a plein de iMac G5 et de iPods partout!


----------



## supermoquette (13 Juillet 2005)

y avait du monde au JazzCafé hier soir ?


----------



## dool (13 Juillet 2005)

Mierd, j't'ai posé un lapin ?! C'était pas ce soir le RDV ??!


----------



## supermoquette (13 Juillet 2005)

si mais je me tate


----------



## sylko (13 Juillet 2005)

A quelle heure et où pour le verre? J'y serais ce soir.


----------



## supermoquette (13 Juillet 2005)

arf, la soirée electro commence a 22h au Jazz, mais je doute y aller, je me connais, avec ce line-up chuis bon pour rentrer à 4h du mat


----------



## molgow (13 Juillet 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> y avait du monde au JazzCafé hier soir ?



J'y ai passé un petit moment vers minuit et demi, y avait pas trop mal de monde pour un soir de semaine. Faut dire qu'y avait un live assez sympa aussi. Sinon de toute manière, y a jamais personne avant minuit. Donc oui, t'es parti pour terminer à 4h si tu viens


----------



## Sydney Bristow (13 Juillet 2005)

C'est très joli ,tout ca ,mais pour un post sur un festival de jazz,on ne parle pas beaucoup de jazz ici!
Je sais que Claude Nobs aime attirer du monde en programmant aussi de la variété,mais tout de meme...
il y avait Dianne Reeves Lundi ,ce soir Mc Coy Tyner et vendredi Cassandra Wilson sinon je ne vois pas grand chose a se mettre sous la dent...
Marciac, Juan et Vienne ont une bien meilleur programmation...

ah si tout de meme Oscar Peterson samedi ...
ouf ,un Dieu Vivant,et Nobs sauve tout son Festival!


----------



## sylko (14 Juillet 2005)

Il y aussi les Montreux Jazz Workshops L'entrée est libre. 

Il y a également pleins d'autres concerts gratuits en plein air Ici, ici et là! 

Les artistes adorent l'ambiance de Montreux. Depuis plusieurs années, les Suisses allemands aimeraient bien piquer ce festival chez eux.


----------



## molgow (14 Juillet 2005)

SM, t'étais là hier soir alors ? Je ne t'ai pas vu.

Par contre, j'ai vu lui :




Je sais pas si c'est Cristian Vogel ? 

En tout cas, c'était moyen j'ai trouvé. Le type avait l'air à fond dans son trip mais le public ne suivait pas trop. Je pense qu'il fallait vraiment aimer la techno et bien la connaître pour apprécier.


----------



## supermoquette (14 Juillet 2005)

c'est un des plus innovateurs dans son domaine ! j'y suis pas aller pour etre frais aujourd'hui et vu l'état de mes potes au réveil je regrette pas


----------



## molgow (14 Juillet 2005)

Je veux bien te croire, malgré mon peu d'expérience de la musique électro, ça ne ressemblait à rien que j'aie déjà entendu


----------



## supermoquette (14 Juillet 2005)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> C'est très joli ,tout ca ,mais pour un post sur un festival de jazz,on ne parle pas beaucoup de jazz ici!
> Je sais que Claude Nobs aime attirer du monde en programmant aussi de la variété,mais tout de meme...
> il y avait Dianne Reeves Lundi ,ce soir Mc Coy Tyner et vendredi Cassandra Wilson sinon je ne vois pas grand chose a se mettre sous la dent...
> Marciac, Juan et Vienne ont une bien meilleur programmation...
> ...


Ça fait longtemps que Nobs a ouvert son festival à autre chhose que du jazz pur et dur.... et heureusement.... quand au terme variété je t'en laisse la responsabilité.... Nobs a un poil plus l'esprit ouvert.


----------



## molgow (14 Juillet 2005)

Ben quoi ? Queens of the Stone Age, The Hives, Alice Cooper ou Audioslave, c'est pas de la variété ?


----------



## WebOliver (14 Juillet 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Ça fait longtemps que Nobs a ouvert son festival à autre chhose que du jazz pur et dur.... et heureusement.... quand au terme variété je t'en laisse la responsabilité.... Nobs a un poil plus l'esprit ouvert.



Je m'automodère.         

 
  
  
 


Tu as un MP SM. :love:


----------



## alèm (14 Juillet 2005)

[message à  caractère polémique]j'aime : montreux, marciac, juan et vienne voire Nancy Festivals de Jazz !!

j'adôoooore

pour les vieux alors !!     


Vand'½uvre, banlieues bleues, Amiens (parfois), Luz-St-Sauveur :love: , Mhère  , Sons d'hiver, Parthenay, etc... déjà ça a un côté jazz vivant et pas trop passéiste (malgré tout l'égard que j'ai pour le maître McCoy Tyner  )

[/message à caractère polémique]

enfin, ce qui est bien c'est que ça existe mais surtout ne pensez pas voir du jazz _actuel_ dans traditionnels villes de festival de jazz, au bout d'un moment ça s'encroûte toujours sur une période donnée... 

bon festival ! 

ps : pour ceux qui sont intéressés par des trucs différents : mes copains fennecs


----------



## supermoquette (14 Juillet 2005)

Ouais c'est nase y a pas assez de New-Orleans dans la salle Stravinsky


----------



## alèm (14 Juillet 2005)

ps : je voudrais pas passer pour  "alèm vient encore faire chier son monde" il suffit de cliquer sur mon site là en-bas puis d'aller voir dans les liens ou l'½il pour savoir que je vis par le jazz tous les jours ! 

même si ça ne dit pas que je fus musicien de jazz avant une exténuante maladie !


----------



## supermoquette (14 Juillet 2005)

t'as arrêté la trompette après une chtouille ?


----------



## alèm (14 Juillet 2005)

ah non, j'ai encore les lèvres douces...


----------



## Sydney Bristow (14 Juillet 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Ça fait longtemps que Nobs a ouvert son festival à autre chhose que du jazz pur et dur.... et heureusement.... quand au terme variété je t'en laisse la responsabilité.... Nobs a un poil plus l'esprit ouvert.




et bien alors qu'il appelle ca festival de musique,et pas montreux jazz festival...Cela va encore ajouter de la confusion dans l'esprit des gens,qui classe deja Michel Jonasz comme un musicien de Jazz   
Je ne suis pas contre la variété ,il y en a de la très bonne aussi...
mais il est incorrect de continuer a appeler cela festival de Jazz...

Je persiste ,Montreux est loin derrière Marciac ,Juan (j'y serais  :love: ) ou Vienne...
on a le meme probleme avec le NJP (nancy jazz pulsations)...plus que 2 ou 3 soirées de jazz sur 10 jours ...
C'est vrai que la mode est a l'éléctro ,je ne suis pas contre ,j'aime bien des artiste comme NP Moalver,par exemple...
mais bon ,la programmation de certains festivals va aussi au gré des modes ,ce qui est dommage ...


----------



## supermoquette (14 Juillet 2005)

Ouais interdisont le mot jazz à toute catégorie/festival que tu n'approuverais pas comme tel (mais là tu auras du mal entre les New-Orleans style, les fan de coltrane et sonny rollins ou les jazzeux ultra moderne les différences sont déjà énormes - et j'en connais des limités du bulbe qui ne supportent pas l'une ou l'autre de ces catégories grossières). Ton jazz n'est pas forcément le jazz d'un autre, lis le post d'alèm à ce sujet. 

Tu t'accroches aux mots, c'est pathétique. Le Montreux Jazz est le Montreux Jazz pas un autre festival. Point.


----------



## Macounette (14 Juillet 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Le Montreux Jazz est le Montreux Jazz pas un autre festival. Point.


Amen. 

D'ailleurs j'y serai probablement samedi pour montrer un peu l'ambiance à mon belge. Si des macgéen(ne)s sont dans le coin, on pourrait prendre un verre ensemble.


----------



## Sydney Bristow (14 Juillet 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Ouais interdisont le mot jazz à toute catégorie/festival que tu n'approuverais pas comme tel (mais là tu auras du mal entre les New-Orleans style, les fan de coltrane et sonny rollins ou les jazzeux ultra moderne les différences sont déjà énormes - et j'en connais des limités du bulbe qui ne supportent pas l'une ou l'autre de ces catégories grossières). Ton jazz n'est pas forcément le jazz d'un autre, lis le post d'alèm à ce sujet.
> 
> Tu t'accroches aux mots, c'est pathétique. Le Montreux Jazz est le Montreux Jazz pas un autre festival. Point.



enfin bref c'est pas grave ,moi a Juan je vais entendre du jazz:Sonny Rollins ,justement ,Keith Jarrett ,Stefano di Battista et Mc Coy Tyner...(avec le fils de Coltrane,justement aussi)
Par contre je signale que l'un des plus grand disque live de l'histoire du jazz a été enregistré a Montreux:Bill Evans,en trio avec ...Jack de Johnette a la batterie en 1968...il y a le chateau de chillon sur la pochette !
 :love:


----------



## supermoquette (14 Juillet 2005)

Donne nous ta définition du jazz, qu'on finisse de mourir de rire...


----------



## Sydney Bristow (14 Juillet 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Donne nous ta définition du jazz, qu'on finisse de mourir de rire...



prends un dictionnaire !


----------



## supermoquette (14 Juillet 2005)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> prends un dictionnaire !


Non non mouille toi un peu... ou alors peur d'autres jazzeux éventuels ?

Tiens une def assez drôle, elle, large d'esprit :



			
				Le Robert Electronique a dit:
			
		

> jazz [dFAz] n. m.
> 
> ? 1918; jazz-band 1908 « orchestre »; mot angl. amér. d'o. i.
> 
> ...



y a fort à parier que si tu avais le meme age en 1966 tu aurais craché sur ce que tu adule actuellement


----------



## Sydney Bristow (14 Juillet 2005)

pas du tout 
avec luc gé ,on a dajà discuté  en connaisseurs,c'était très convivial...
tu sais les musiciens de jazz pensent la meme chose que moi ,je n'invente rien ,la :Wynton Marsalis est le premier qui condamne cette confusion des genres...et il a raison...
Bon sang ,au lieu de me rentrer dedans comme ca regarde et compare les programmations de montreux et de Marciac:cela n'a rien a voir...
je ne suis pas contre les autres musiques ,je t'ai dit que j'en aime aussi...
mais il ne faut pas mélanger ,c'est tout...
en attendant ,il n'y a pas de jazz dans un festival de rock ,par exemple...
je trouve que le terme jazz est devenu un fourre tout ,et c'est dommage ,ce qui je le répète ,n'enlève rien aux mérites des créateurs d'autres styles...
Et je t'assure que dans l'esprit du grand public ,Michel Jonasz est un jazzman...je suis sur que tu trouveras cela ridicule ,mais c'est vrai...
Et si tu crois que je suis sectaire ,ce n'est pas le cas ,je suis par exemple un grand fan de Björk...
mais bon ,pour comprendre ce qu'est le jazz, le mieux c'est d'en jouer,je crois...


----------



## jahrom (14 Juillet 2005)

Oula... ça va Jazzer dans le coin....


----------



## Sydney Bristow (14 Juillet 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Non non mouille toi un peu... ou alors peur d'autres jazzeux éventuels ?
> 
> Tiens une def assez drôle, elle, large d'esprit :
> 
> ...



oui bon ,ca c'est le dictionnaire:
il faut trois choses pour qu'une musique soit appelé jazz:le traitement sonore,le swing et l'improvisation...disons qu'il faut au moins l'une des trois...
  
c'est vrai que les définitions des dictionnaires prettent à sourire...


----------



## supermoquette (14 Juillet 2005)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> bla bla bla


- on parle du festival de montreux et pas de ta compararaison, dont je me tape perso perso ; après étonnes-toi que ton hors sujet me glande sérieux : écris a Claude Nobs et fait lui part de tes réflexions...
- tu es très ouvert, dans tes posts il y a jazz ET variété (= le reste) et après tu parles de confusion des genres dommageable (mon dieu à se taper la tête contre les murs)
- allez, mouille Luc G si ça te rassure... et allez un nom qui est sans aucun doute très représentatif.


----------



## Sydney Bristow (14 Juillet 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> - on parle du festival de montreux et pas de ta compararaison, dont je me tape perso perso ; après étonnes-toi que ton hors sujet me glande sérieux : écris a Claude Nobs et fait lui part de tes réflexions...
> - tu es très ouvert, dans tes posts il y a jazz ET variété (= le reste) et après tu parles de confusion des genres dommageable (mon dieu à se taper la tête contre les murs)
> - allez, mouille Luc G si ça te rassure... et allez un nom qui est sans aucun doute très représentatif.



bon excuse moi ,mais toi ,tu etait aussi hors sujet ,dans mon post sur le tour de france,non? 
haaaa !


----------



## supermoquette (14 Juillet 2005)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> bon excuse moi ,mais toi ,tu etait aussi hors sujet ,dans mon post sur le tour de france,non?
> haaaa !


Pas du tout, cf. actu. Une autre comparaison ?


----------



## Sydney Bristow (14 Juillet 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Pas du tout, cf. actu. Une autre comparaison ?



non je vais voir l'arrivée la!
@+


----------



## molgow (17 Juillet 2005)

Bien voilà, le Montreux Jazz Festival c'est terminé   

Hier soir j'ai encore pu rentrer au Jazz Café et j'ai vu 2ManyDJ's (ce sont les 2 frères qui sont aussi connus sous le nom du groupe Soulwax) en live :



 
Vraiment excellent ! Du remix de titre rock avec du son électro, bref de l'électrorock. Je regrette encore que le Jazz Café ait fermé à 5h40, je serais bien resté encore un moment ! :love:

Voilà, et à l'année prochaine.

PS: et un coucou à sylko que j'ai vu dans sa sylkomobile vendredi soir à l'entrée de Montreux


----------



## supermoquette (17 Juillet 2005)

Je les ai vu y a deux ans, techniquement soufflant sauf que dépassé 60 minutes ils baissent sérieusement de qualité, ça fini en "mix" de tube.  Mais ça tiens du délire leur technique quand on voit les différences entre tracks qu'ils mixent, pas comme un dj techno qui se limite a pitcher deux tracks en 4-4, chapeau !


----------



## sylko (17 Juillet 2005)

molgow a dit:
			
		

> (...) PS: et un coucou à sylko que j'ai vu dans sa sylkomobile vendredi soir à l'entrée de Montreux



Tu étais beau comme un camion, dans ton uniforme.   

Je n'ai malheureusement pas eu le réflexe de t'immortaliser avec mon appareil.


----------



## molgow (17 Juillet 2005)

Quelle chance !


----------



## Macounette (17 Juillet 2005)

On y a fait un tour avec Denis hier après-midi et nous sommes restés jusque dans la soirée... chouette ambiance  Ca faisait 5 ans que je n'y étais plus allée...


----------



## supermoquette (17 Juillet 2005)

avec l'entrée payante y a plus de yo de Lyon qui viennent balancer des lacrimo


----------

